# UBER UNFAIR RATING SYSTEM NEEDS TO CHANGE.



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

Who thinks Uber should make the riders who rate below a 5 star write in at least 25 words why they want that driver to be deactivated?


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Every time Uber deactivates a driver for ratings they should contact every passenger that driver ever gave a ride to and announce that the driver has been deactivated and that Uber will continue to provide them with great service by eliminating any imperfect people from the Uber community.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I have never taken Uber as a passenger, but I have very close friends who do. Until I started driving for Uber (three months ago), they had no clue that 4-stars was a poor rating. WTF would think that 4 out of 5 was a poor rating? BTW, these people are good people/pax (my friends) and their rating didn't reflect that. So, the poor ratings go both ways. Of course, only a driver can lose a source of income because of it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

nayeem said:


> Who thinks Uber should make the riders who rate below a 5 star write in at least 25 words why they want that driver to be deactivated?


I think 1 star yes but not 5. I think rating system should be the same across the board though. If driver's get fired for falling below a 4.6, then riders should as well. I know they won't do this unless the government makes them. That's why they need sued for this feature. It is B.S.


----------



## Uber nation (Feb 19, 2017)

Rating sucks thus us what happened to me. I just bought a brand new car 2017 Kia I had a passenger report me and said that my car was dirty. The car is 3 weeks so the pax basically lied and I'm the one who suffers my car is not dirty I wash it and vacuum it every other day weather permitting. UBER BLOWS THEY WILL GO DOWN AND LYFT IS JUST WAITING IN THE WINGS TO TAKE OVER CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT TO HAPPEN.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber nation said:


> Rating sucks thus us what happened to me. I just bought a brand new car 2017 Kia I had a passenger report me and said that my car was dirty. The car is 3 weeks so the pax basically lied and I'm the one who suffers my car is not dirty I wash it and vacuum it every other day weather permitting. UBER BLOWS THEY WILL GO DOWN AND LYFT IS JUST WAITING IN THE WINGS TO TAKE OVER CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT TO HAPPEN.


There has to be more to this story than just a dirty car. You didn't get deactivated, just a note?


----------



## Uber nation (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm not deactivated just pissed off that a pax lied. There is nothing more to the story


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Uber nation said:


> I'm not deactivated just pissed off that a pax lied. There is nothing more to the story


Calm down, sh.t happens. Find this dude, change his rating to 1 and report that you didn't feel safe and it is not going to be a lie, you are suffering emotional breakdown and loosing you trust in humanity.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Depending on how busy you are, you may need to vacuum your vehicle more than once a day. All it takes is for a few passengers to get in your vehicle and you may have trash all over the place.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

The point of ratings is too keep us inline ...since we are not employees, this is Ubers work around. Not them telling its the pax. Having no explaination lets Uber make the rules....too much explaination and pax has power. This is about Uber owning us not the pax


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> The point of ratings is too keep us inline ...since we are not employees, this is Ubers work around. Not them telling its the pax. Having no explaination lets Uber make the rules....too much explaination and pax has power. This is about Uber owning us not the pax


It is a necessary evil, like it or not. It is better to not worry about it too much. When deactivation time comes they look at more than just the numbers, they look at specific complaints, how frequent and how serious they are.


----------



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

nayeem said:


> Who thinks Uber should make the riders who rate below a 5 star write in at least 25 words why they want that driver to be deactivated?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

If someone rates a one they should write why... some pax are ****ing losers and won't say anything cause their cowards... one time I took a wrong turn that added maybe 1 minute extra to the trip and this lady made a complaint smh


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere uber was changing the rating system
I could be wrong


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Another newbie who hates the rating system. Yawn.


----------



## Uber nation (Feb 19, 2017)

Who are u talking about


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

In the end it probably doesn't matter if deactivation is based on a curve.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think 1 star yes but not 5.


I agree, a 1* should require a comment. Maybe even a 2*, but definitely a 1* should. Higher than that though and it's not such a big deal.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

prop said:


> I agree, a 1* should require a comment. Maybe even a 2*, but definitely a 1* should. Higher than that though and it's not such a big deal.


A five star should also require a comment, what was so great about this ride that exceeded expectations.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Given how pathetic many pax are, some idjits rate low for no reason. They see their driver's name was sumtin furrin, or unfamiliar = automatic low rating! 

LOLZ


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

25 words for 4 star
50 words for 3 star
75 words for 2 star
200 words for 1 star

All feedback forwarded tp driver. Whats the point of this rating system if we have no feedback to which we can improve upon.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> 25 words for 4 star
> 50 words for 3 star
> 75 words for 2 star
> 200 words for 1 star
> ...


Also need feedback on the five stars so that we know exactly what it is that we did correct.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Driver Feedback Report

5 star ratings - Ten People

1 star rating - One Person
================================
One Star Ratings:
- bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Or lower the allowable star's a driver can have


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I have 301 5 star ratings out of 308 rated trips (4.95). I have received a few 1's for absolutely no reason. One was from a competitive uber driver in my area that needed a ride to pick up his car from the shop. We chatted, laughed about a few things. He got out and rated me a 1 to drop my rating. I reported it to uber they did not take it off. I had another one because I would not let pax get in my car with an open container. Reported it and uber did nothing. Tonight I got a 1 for absolutely no reason on a 1.2 mile trip. Asked uber to remove it and got the standard reply, one rating doesn't matter. If it was just one rating they would be correct. If it keeps happening what's the point of the rating system. If Uber will not support the drivers when unfairly rated and protect our personal brand in our market, why should we care about protecting the Uber brand by worrying about acceptance and cancellation rates? You can't hold drivers to a standard that you reply, the unfair rating doesn't matter! Moving forward, my concern about acceptance and cancellations will reflect how uber shows concern protecting its drivers ratings.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> I think 1 star yes but not 5. I think rating system should be the same across the board though. If driver's get fired for falling below a 4.6, then riders should as well. I know they won't do this unless the government makes them. That's why they need sued for this feature. It is B.S.


Exactly....only then would Uber scramble to change this unfair system.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Flmarko said:


> Exactly....only then would Uber scramble to change this unfair system.


I think ubers unfair rating system will ultimately be the final nail in the coffin for them. Some one will fill a class action lawsuit over this if one hasn't been filed already.


----------



## NMDRIVER (Dec 17, 2016)

When I rate the rider 4 and lower the rating is not accepted until I give a reason for lower rating. Leave your stupid jokes about 250 words alone.
All they MUST do - is stop this harassment towards us drivers and make the pax explain why it is lower then 5 or the rating will not be accepted.
As a minority, we drivers want equal rights


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> The point of ratings is too keep us inline ...since we are not employees, this is Ubers work around. Not them telling its the pax. Having no explaination lets Uber make the rules....too much explaination and pax has power. This is about Uber owning us not the pax


Its a flawed system. Every angry or upset, unhappy person will rate and rate 1.

There are 5 ratings and 1 no rating possible outcome.

1 is neutral. 
1 is the only outcome that favors drivers. 16.6666%

Meaning that 66.6666 percent of all rides will result in a negative impact while 16.6666 will be good.

The other 16.666 will be considered negative as it was a lost postive outcome as riders are not forced to rate going back on the idea that all unhappy riders will rate as not all happy ones will.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I have never taken Uber as a passenger, but I have very close friends who do. Until I started driving for Uber (three months ago), they had no clue that 4-stars was a poor rating. WTF would think that 4 out of 5 was a poor rating? BTW, these people are good people/pax (my friends) and their rating didn't reflect that. So, the poor ratings go both ways. Of course, only a driver can lose a source of income because of it.


Sue . Uber must prove in a Court of Law that you were properly rated but they cannot . You can get a low rating because you did not run a amber light at passengers request or you refused sexual advances from a passenger and as a result you got a low rating . This happened to me . I can tell you there has been many many legitimate reasons why i was one starred but did not deserve it .Tell the Judge that you refused to stop in an intersection or in an unlawful parking area to pick up customer ( which happens all the time ) and as a result got one starred . This happens to drivers all the time .


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Uber nation said:


> Rating sucks thus us what happened to me. I just bought a brand new car 2017 Kia I had a passenger report me and said that my car was dirty. The car is 3 weeks so the pax basically lied and I'm the one who suffers my car is not dirty I wash it and vacuum it every other day weather permitting. UBER BLOWS THEY WILL GO DOWN AND LYFT IS JUST WAITING IN THE WINGS TO TAKE OVER CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT TO HAPPEN.


If you think Lyft is better than Uber your nuts. Both companies pull crap on their drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> Sue . Uber must prove in a Court of Law that you were properly rated but they cannot .


Lol.. no they don't.

In the ToS that we agreed to, there's a clause that uber can end our partnership at any


Chris Verdi said:


> Its a flawed system. Every angry or upset, unhappy person will rate and rate 1.
> 
> There are 5 ratings and 1 no rating possible outcome.
> 
> ...


Can you explain this on an elementary level please?


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Lol.. no they don't.
> 
> In the ToS that we agreed to, there's a clause that uber can end our partnership at any
> 
> Can you explain this on an elementary level please?


The TOS is not a legal contract. If you look up the definition of legal contract. It isn't this TOS that you didn't legally sign and been notorized


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Lol.. no they don't.
> 
> In the ToS that we agreed to, there's a clause that uber can end our partnership at any
> 
> Can you explain this on an elementary level please?


If you fail to understand now you wont if I dumb it down.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2017)

NMDRIVER said:


> When I rate the rider 4 and lower the rating is not accepted until I give a reason for lower rating. Leave your stupid jokes about 250 words alone.
> All they MUST do - is stop this harassment towards us drivers and make the pax explain why it is lower then 5 or the rating will not be accepted.
> As a minority, we drivers want equal rights


We should say that in a way to them because I find it f up that pax are just allowed to do it without explanation. Like I have gotten low rating based upon my hairstyle


----------

